# Grassy weed ID help



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Any help with the below weed? I've hit it with dismiss, certainty and Celsius. Nothing has phased it in the least bit. This is the neighbors lawn. I've cleared all weeds except this one.


----------



## 2L8 (Mar 18, 2019)

These long hairs at the leaf blades are typical for woodrush (Luzula).


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Thank you. I'm seeing the only option is lime. Is that accurate? Are you confident this is woodrush? I'm not seeing real long hairs like the google images.


----------

